# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Setembro 2020



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2020 às 00:53)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Set 2020 às 12:25)

vem aí muito calor,certo? 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2020 às 17:58)

Lá  se vão  as trovoadas, já  não  vai haver  animação.


----------



## Orion (3 Set 2020 às 10:21)

Depressão em altitude a sul dos Açores. Deve chover, restando saber onde e quanto.






É preciso esperar mais um pouco para averiguar a possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2020 às 21:50)

O ECMWF posiciona a "cut-off" da próxima semana cada vez mais para Oeste...


----------



## Tonton (6 Set 2020 às 21:57)

O CFSv2 é que tem uma boa "cut-off" para o fim da semana seguinte....


----------



## jfportugal (6 Set 2020 às 22:35)

Tonton disse:


> O ECMWF posiciona a "cut-off" da próxima semana cada vez mais para Oeste...



Tal e qual como neste fim de semana que agora finda. Vai tudo para os Açores e Madeira. Enfim, está mais que visto que, uma vez mais, o monstro do anticiclone vai ganhar a batalha. Não vale a pena alimentar expetativas. É sempre assim e sempre há-de ser...


----------



## jfportugal (6 Set 2020 às 22:40)

Quanto à cut-off do dia 21, a distância temporal (acima das 300 horas) como sempre é grande o suficiente para o monstro do anticiclone marcar a sua posição. Não vale a pena alimentar expetativas, o monstro do antílope vai-se colando cada vez mais à península ano após ano e não há meio dele descolar. É triste, muito triste.


----------



## Cesar (6 Set 2020 às 23:17)

Não  percam esperança  tudo pode mudar.


----------



## bandevelugo (7 Set 2020 às 00:32)

A última simulação do GFS vai dando até 25 milímetros acumulados de 6 a 21 de setembro, na região centro, com precipitação em todo o país a começar no domingo 13.

Por essa simulação também me cheira que a "festa" a sério poderá começar a 22-23 de setembro, se assim for ainda se vai a tempo de compor o mês. 

Que o que vem na bola de cristal se confirme é o meu desejo, as plantas estão a passar muita sede, o que choveu em agosto (e não foi pouco!) já lá vai há muito...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2020 às 08:50)

A diferença entre o ECM e o GFS na previsão a 240 h é de ums mil kms, distância entre os Açores e Portugal Continental...










Sem dúvida, há demasiada incerteza no ar e decerto que nos próximos dias as previsões seguirão uma tendência. Por agora, só podemos concluir que haverá mudanças a partir do próximo fim de semana.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Set 2020 às 14:13)

Ja li em alguns sítios que Outubro em Portugal vai ser claramente quente e seco - aliás como têm sido na ultima década - alguém discorda disto ou faz outra interpretação das condições a longo prazo? Vamos ter anomalia marcadamente positiva?


----------



## jfportugal (7 Set 2020 às 15:31)

jamestorm disse:


> Ja li em alguns sítios que Outubro em Portugal vai ser claramente quente e seco - aliás como têm sido na ultima década - alguém discorda disto ou faz outra interpretação das condições a longo prazo? Vamos ter anomalia marcadamente positiva?



Depende... O ano passado também diziam que o outubro não ia ter praticamente chuva nenhuma e afinal de contas acabou por ser bem chuvoso... apenas no litoral Norte, onde o mês foi classificado como muito chuvoso, sendo mesmo extremamente chuvoso na região do Porto. No resto do país o outubro foi seco (mesmo tendo chovido na maior parte dos dias, em especial a partir da segunda quinzena e a norte do Tejo/alto Alentejo, no entanto com acumulados muito mais modestos do que o litoral Norte), sendo mesmo classificado como muito seco a extremamente seco no baixo Alentejo e Algarve...


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2020 às 08:49)

ECM com boas perspectivas para a próxima semana






O GFS também segue a mesma tendência, inclusive aproximando o René de Portugal Continental na terça-feira 15 de Setembro, após a passagem entre os Açores e a Madeira.


Off-Topic: por causa do René, era inevitável


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Set 2020 às 11:03)

A previsão para a próxima semana também deixa boas indicações quanto à anomalia nas precipitações


----------



## jamestorm (8 Set 2020 às 13:41)

Boas noticias, assim se confirme!  


Dias Miguel disse:


> A previsão para a próxima semana também deixa boas indicações quanto à anomalia nas precipitações


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2020 às 17:24)

http://wxmaps.org/subx_custom.php

Modelos alternativos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2020 às 08:58)

O ECM está a ser excessivamente optimista ou, se acertar na muche, teremos o início da 2ª quinzena de Setembro como não se vê há muito tempo


----------



## Crazyrain (10 Set 2020 às 10:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O ECM está a ser excessivamente optimista ou, se acertar na muche, teremos o início da 2ª quinzena de Setembro como não se vê há muito tempo



Gosto mais de ver o ECM otimista que o GFS .


----------



## squidward (10 Set 2020 às 11:02)

Crazyrain disse:


> Gosto mais de ver o ECM otimista que o GFS .


Seria quase um "replay" de Setembro 2014.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Set 2020 às 14:40)

squidward disse:


> Seria quase um "replay" de Setembro 2014.



Sim, entre Setembro e meados de Novembro de 2014 choveu consideravelmente. Infelizmente, em Dezembro a "torneira" fechou e tivemos vários meses horríveis...


----------



## jamestorm (10 Set 2020 às 15:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim, entre Setembro e meados de Novembro de 2014 choveu consideravelmente. Infelizmente, em Dezembro a "torneira" fechou e tivemos vários meses horríveis...


lembro-me muito bem desse ciclo, tivemos temperaturas mínimas muito baixas em Fevereiro. Vários dias seguidos de geadas e geada negra. Quase não choveu, morreram-me limoeiros.


----------



## redragon (10 Set 2020 às 19:42)

o sul do país a ficar a ler....






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2020 às 20:34)

Parece que vamos ter algumas frentes na próxima semana, ainda cedo para ter certezas de intensidades e localização, mas é uma tendência:

ECMWF 12Z


----------



## Tonton (10 Set 2020 às 22:11)

Em contrapartida, o GFS das 12h fartou-se de cortar... acumulados até dia 19:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Set 2020 às 22:29)

Tonton disse:


> Em contrapartida, o GFS das 12h fartou-se de cortar... acumulados até dia 19:


Praticamente todos os modelos prevêem qualquer coisa, mas o GFS é sempre do contra.  Há uns dias, quando os outros não colocavam nada de especial, era o mais generoso. Não vale a pena criar expetativas porque já se sabe como são as cut-off que são muito típicas desta altura. 
Nestas últimas saídas, o ICON, ECM e GEM mostram um cenário muito idêntico com a cut-off a Noroeste, o que seria desfavorável para as regiões do costume, mas pronto, vai-se acompanhando e já é bom o facto de estar previsto tempo mais fresco.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Set 2020 às 00:45)

redragon disse:


> o sul do país a ficar a ler....


[/QUOTE]
Já é hábito


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2020 às 09:05)

ECM continua em firme na instabilidade, enquanto o GFS mantêm-se algo mais discreto


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2020 às 09:27)

Enquanto não sai a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA, o AEMET permite ter uma ideia da previsão, que contraria claramente o GFS






Também nas previsões semanais, há claros indícios de alteração da situação meteorológica


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2020 às 09:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Enquanto não sai a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA, o AEMET permite ter uma ideia da previsão, que contraria claramente o GFS



Claro. Não usam o GFS 

Vou reformular de uma forma mais realista/otimista...






Parece haver consenso nos modelos de que poderá haver uma alteração significativa na meteorologia de PT continental a partir da próxima semana.

Já o mesmo não se pode dizer do trajeto do CT Paulette (a oeste dos Açores).


----------



## Tonton (11 Set 2020 às 10:14)

Pois é, o GFS é, nesta altura, claramente o modelo que destoa e dá origem a previsões assim...


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Set 2020 às 10:17)

Orion disse:


> Já o mesmo não se pode dizer do trajeto do CT Paulette (a oeste dos Açores).



Sem dúvida, pois o Paulette era o patinho feio em relação ao René e, agora, irá atingir as Bermudas como Furação. Creio que as anomalias da temperatura da água do mar na Bacia Oeste (junto da costa americana) irão potenciar qualquer tempestade tropical que as cruze.
A movimentação que há no Atlântico cria condições para o enfraquecimento do Anticiclone dos Açores e a possibilidade de depressões desceram para latitudes mais baixas. Também o reposicionamento do Anticiclone para a Escandinávia propicia à instabilidade na Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2020 às 10:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sem dúvida, pois o Paulette era o patinho feio em relação ao René e, agora, irá atingir as Bermudas como Furação. Creio que as anomalias da temperatura da água do mar na Bacia Oeste (junto da costa americana) irão potenciar qualquer tempestade tropical que as cruze.
> A movimentação que há no Atlântico cria condições para o enfraquecimento do Anticiclone dos Açores e a possibilidade de depressões desceram para latitudes mais baixas. Também o reposicionamento do Anticiclone para a Escandinávia propicia à instabilidade na Península Ibérica.



Na semana passada não faltavam CTs a passar pelos Açores (GFS). Quantos aparecem agora? 

Se a 144h há 3 modelos (os mais conhecidos por cá) com cenários semelhantes e o GFS está muito diferente... em muitos casos é o GFS que está errado. 

Ainda há 'muito' tempo para o GFS 'corrigir'.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2020 às 19:30)

vs


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2020 às 10:53)

GFS continua a ser diferente do UKMO, ECMWF e GEM.

É questão de tempo até corrigir...


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2020 às 17:19)

> After 72 h, Paulette is expected to cross the 26 degree C SST isotherm, and by 120 h those SSTs will be near 22 degrees C.
> The NHC forecast shows a weakening trend beginning after 48 h due to the negative environmental factors. By 120 h, the global models suggest that Paulette will have completed a transition to an extratropical cyclone.





> After turning northeastward, the cyclone is expected to accelerate as it gets picked up in the mid-latitude flow ahead of an approaching mid- to upper-level trough. Later on in the forecast period, a slower eastward motion is indicated once the aforementioned trough bypasses the cyclone.



O CT Paulette deve vir para os Açores com um trajeto pouco comum. Evento fascinante.

Para breve deve estar notícias na 'net a anunciar o apocalipse. Ilhas ainda vão acabar por ser arrancadas do fundo do mar.

Na realidade, os efeitos do ex-CT devem ser relativamente locais e o seu aspeto muito semelhante ao ex-CT Otto (2010)... que também teve uma deslocação exótica.






É preciso esperar mais um pouco para ter mais certeza (acerca da posição, intensidade e trajeto do ciclone).


----------



## TxMxR (13 Set 2020 às 18:22)

Orion disse:


> O CT Paulette deve vir para os Açores








Com alguma sorte já será como uma "simples" depressão (os pontos coloridos do maior para o mais pequeno representam Cat 3, Cat 2, Cat 1 e mais pequeno a vermelho TT)


----------



## Crazyrain (13 Set 2020 às 19:43)

Ainda me lembro de um ciclone , se não me engano , que atingiu os Açores em setembro de 1986 e deslocou- se para o continente . Que , embora naturalmente enfraquecido , ainda provocou muitos estragos e precipitação superior a 100 mm em poucas horas em muitos locais  no Litoral Norte .


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 11:10)

É sempre bom ver anomalias positivas nesta altura do ano. 




Pena a previsão não se prolongar, mas também não deixa de ser positivo não surgirem anomalias negativas


----------



## qwerl (18 Set 2020 às 21:27)

Entrada fria forte para a época modelada pelo ECM e acompanhada pelo GFS, ao que parece com alguma precipitação...






Iso 4 em praticamente todo o território. Será que este ano teremos os primeiros flocos na serra da Estrela em Setembro? Pelo menos de umas mínimas interessantes não vamos escapar


----------



## Nickname (18 Set 2020 às 22:44)

Está interessante a previsão de facto.

Mínimas próximas de 0ºC em Setembro, especialmente fora de zonas de inversão, devem ser bem raras.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2020 às 23:10)

qwerl disse:


> Entrada fria forte para a época modelada pelo ECM e acompanhada pelo GFS, ao que parece com alguma precipitação...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante, com uma mínima de -1 ºC prevista na Torre num dia com precipitação. De notar também a enorme entrada quente prevista para o Sul de Itália e para os Balcãs


----------



## Mammatus (18 Set 2020 às 23:15)

Veio 2020 pôr ordem na casa! Chega de calor a prolongar-se até Outubro. 
Mas vamos ver o que sai daqui, arriscado fazer previsões a vários dias de distância em épocas de transição.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2020 às 08:59)

Divergências entre GFS e ECM a partir das 150 h. O GFS prevê uma instabilização da atmosfera, com uma depressão "residente" durante vários dias e a afectar todo o país.











O ECM prevê algo mais calmo. Depressão mais a norte e anticiclone mais próximo da península.






Nos próximos dias iremos ver quem levará a melhor. Se a previsão do GFS se concretizasse, iriamos ter um início de Outubro bem molhado, época ideal para começar a recuperar os recursos hídricos. 
Um pequeno aparte: este ano, com estes primeiros dias de chuva, por alturas do S. Mateus, faz-me recordar a minha infância. Chovia sempre perto do dia 19/20 de Setembro, mantinha-se durante uns dias e depois regressava a estabilidade até à entrada para a escola, que normalmente ocorria nos prímeiros dias de Outubro. Quando recomeçavam as aulas, voltava a chuva e algum frio típico do Outono. Era ideal que, neste ano, essa dinâmica regressasse


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Set 2020 às 09:36)

A gfs operacional está bastante desfasada do resto do ensemble. 
Aqui mais a sul vai reinar a estabilidade e deve ser assim até à feira de Faro. 
Quanto ao Outono continuo a espera de um Outono ameno e relativamente seco.


----------



## Cesar (27 Set 2020 às 14:45)

Snifa disse:


> Parece que virá aí chuva/aguaceiros e vento a partir do fim da próxima semana:
> 
> Depressão bastante cavada a passar a norte da Galiza:
> 
> ...


Vamos ver se acontece mesmo


----------



## Crazyrain (27 Set 2020 às 15:30)

Cesar disse:


> Vamos ver se acontece mesmo



Alguma coisa virá , há muita concordância entre os modelos . Resta saber se muito ou pouco .


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Set 2020 às 21:50)

Crazyrain disse:


> Alguma coisa virá , há muita concordância entre os modelos . Resta saber se muito ou pouco .


Para o Norte, especialmente, acredito que possa chover algo "decente", agora para o sul, com frentes a passarem a N da Galiza não se espera grande coisa.


----------

